# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  26 year old female - first anavar cycle.

## meow

Hi everyone! After doing a little research and talking to some friends of mine, I've decided to give anavar a try. I took my first 5mg dose today. I want to drop 3% body fat. Im not concerned with my weight. I'm going for the fitness model look. I want to compete for the first time in May- and I am also doing this because I am going away in a month and want to have some awesome pics to look back on.

Here are my current stats:

26 year old female
5'8
149lbs 
17.7%bf 

Training:

Mon: spinning class and back 
Tues: 20 mins cardio am (jumprope and burpee intervals)- legs pm
Wed: spinning class, shoulders/biceps
Thurs: jumprope am / back and triceps pm
Fri: 20 mins cardio am / Legs pm
Sat: Spinning class and abs

I am eating about 1800 calories a day. at least 170g protein, trying to keep carbs around 80g on spinning/leg days. under 70 on other days. 

I am hoping to keep this thread updated with my results and experiences, at the same time hoping to learn what I can from all the experienced people on here. (and stay super motivated!)

____

So I took my first dose today, (5mg) and it felt like my heart rate was elevated. my hands got clammy, and i felt some energy. I dont know if thats normal with anavar. I have taken clen in the past, and the heart palpitation i experienced was similar. I also felt some muscle twitching. Maybe it's just from killing my legs yesterday. Im hoping this wont interfere with my sleep. I occasionally have insomnia. I've attached a current picture. I want to look shredded for the beach. ( and also build up my upper body and bum. I want mybum bigger. i know it's biggish now- but i've got bum greed.

----------


## C-BuZz

In to watch your bum size increase  :Smilie: 

By bigger do you mean musclier or fatter (wider)?

----------


## meow

Today was my first workout with the var. I dont know if its my diet or if its the drug- but i am so tired and I feel kind of out of it. I have upped my cardio the past few weeks in an attempt to cut fat, and started on spinning classes this week. My feet and hands have been cramping all day today. Is that a typical side effect?

Construction workers woke me up way to early this morning. I was feeling under the weather, so I skipped the cardio today and focused on back and triceps. Nothing note worthy at this point except im just feeling off.

Any I want to pack more muscle on my butt. I want to reduce fat while putting on muscle.

----------


## JackSwole

Best of luck to you girl! I'll be watching.

I can't speak as to how anavar effects your energy level, but I do know that diet is always a big part of it. Have you thought about increasing carbs or at least getting some good carbs on board before hitting the gym? 80g/day doesn't seem conducive with any kind of cardio routine. In reference to the cramping, you may need to get more water in your system. I do alot of rock climbing, and I know that every now and then I'll start cramping in my hands and feet. After putting down a banana, I'm fine and on my way again. So, that might help too.

----------


## meow

Thank you for the reply JackSteel! I've just started this low carb stuff late last week- and I feel like my IQ has gone down a few notches, I am so tired, and it's just not working for me. I'm going to have to throw some carbs in. Plain oatmeal in the morning, and maybe some quinoa before a workout. Maybe even an orange or banana after training with my protein. Im also a student right now- so I cant afford to be brain dead because of no carbs. Also- all this cardio is new to me too- I havent done cardio like this in maybe years. Its all been lifting.

Thant said- I did a spinning class today. It was harder than the last ones I did this week. Energy seems to be low. I'm upping the carbs as of tomorrow and hopefully that will help. I took some more before pics to post.

----------


## meow

Also wanted to mention- I have the 20mg pills. I was told to take 10 mg a day- so 5 in the am and 5 later. Im finding it really hard to break the pill into 4 even quarters. So I dont think my dosing is right on. Can i do 20mg? half and half? Or just once a day perhaps? I know i'm losing some too by breaking it into 4 since little crumbs are left behind. any tips would be great.

----------


## ajordana

for stable blood levels 2 doses a day is optimal.. half life of anavar is around 9 hours, and usually i believe 10mg is good for women. if youre a little off with your cutting the pill i dont think it will make a huge difference though, 8-9 mg one day and 11-12 the next isng going to significantly change anything

----------


## DeadlyD

Looking pretty dam hot already!! Good luck with your goal!!

----------


## mirin_serratus

hnnnnnnnnngggggggg dat ass....

----------


## auslifta

> Also wanted to mention- I have the 20mg pills. I was told to take 10 mg a day- so 5 in the am and 5 later. Im finding it really hard to break the pill into 4 even quarters. So I dont think my dosing is right on. Can i do 20mg? half and half? Or just once a day perhaps? I know i'm losing some too by breaking it into 4 since little crumbs are left behind. any tips would be great.


Goodluck! 
Pill splitter, they cost about $8

----------


## john004

Damn.. You need someone to spot you at the gym??  :Smilie:

----------


## Times Roman

Welcome to the board luv!
---Roman

----------


## Times Roman

Luv, may I ask you a question? Are you sure you want to drop to 3% bf? Are you about ready to compete?

----------


## Gaspari1255

> Also wanted to mention- I have the 20mg pills. I was told to take 10 mg a day- so 5 in the am and 5 later. Im finding it really hard to break the pill into 4 even quarters. So I dont think my dosing is right on. Can i do 20mg? half and half? Or just once a day perhaps? I know i'm losing some too by breaking it into 4 since little crumbs are left behind. any tips would be great.


That's a pain in the ass. I wouldn't swallow it all at once though. I don't think bumping up to 20mg a day (10mg am/10mg pm) would kill you.

----------


## FireGuy

The difference between 10mgs and 20mgs is very significant. It's no different than telling a guy to bump his DBol from 50mgs to 100mgs. As a female you dont need or even want the drug active in your system 24 hours a day. Take 10mgs once a day and call it good

----------


## FireGuy

> Luv, may I ask you a question? Are you sure you want to drop to 3% bf? Are you about ready to compete?


Her post says she wants to compete in May. (I know you were a bit too distracted by the pics to read the post) JK TR ;-)
It didnt mention what class though? Bikini, Figure, Physique, Fitness, Bodybuilding????

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Luv, may I ask you a question? Are you sure you want to drop to 3% bf? Are you about ready to compete?


I think from it seems to me, Meow wants to lower her BF by another 3% which would make it 14.7% if I am calculating this correctly.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Info posted by another female member here named PPC who posted this advice to another female and I want to share this with you so you are well informed as to the potential repercussions of such a low BF.
------------------------

"Just as a cautionary, decreasing your body fat much lower than 17% can be harmful to a healthy female hormonal profile. Your body needs a certain amount of fat, this triggers your ovaries to make estrogen and keep your hormones cycling. Too low body fat can pull back estrogen to negligible levels, that can have harmful effects on mood, memory, sex drive, skin...hosts of other issues. Your delicate hormone balance is best not taken for granted, that can sometimes lead to a set up where your ovaries have trouble bouncing back, even if you return to a more normal female fat percentage. I know you are young and a go getter but your boobs are there for a reason. I would encourage you to keep some respect for those too.

Staying slim, toned and healthy will be a better set up for your future than whittling down fat to next to nothing. But hey, I probably sound old and boring saying all this. I've just spoken to too many people (women included) who messed themselves up through severe dieting and over training.

The female body starts releasing eggs once a girl reaches around 20% body fat. That is the signal to begin the monthly cycle that involves the intricate rise and fall each month of estrogen, progesterone and testosterone . Interestingly, that 20% figure is the main reason why girls are starting to get their periods earlier than they used to in history. Due to modern, overly carb rich diets, higher body fat is being reached at much earlier ages and this is when female fat cells tell the ovaries, "I am now padded like a woman so do your thing!"

We are all so unique so there is no magic body fat number where your hormonal balance will suddenly be disrupted. Women in their early twenties have average body fat percentages starting at 21% and going up from there. You are already at 17% body fat. Your body has been cycling hormones for many years so it has been trained well and will not suddenly stop once you drop below 20%. Your body will fight hard to keep you as a reproductive adult, it wants you to be able to make and give life, so it will struggle to keep you this way but when pushed too hard against the wall, it will eventually have to give up. While you may still be able to cycle at 17 percent and some women can continue to do so even dropping down to 15%, it is more common for women to stop their periods when they dip below 18%.

Female athletes often look at the absence of their period as the bar that tells them they have finally passed a healthy body percentage. Actually, a lot of damage can be done before the period stops. It is one of the final warning signals of the body, not the first. Over training, especially when it is combined with under eating raises the hormone cortisol which has a significant depleting effect on estrogen and progesterone. When that stress hormone goes up, the sea saw is thrown off kilter and your much needed sex hormones come down.

Estrogen and progesterone are both needed for bone health. A too early decline is a set up for diseases like osteo arthritis later in life. Estrogen is also our natural anti depressant. When it is depleted, serotonin levels drop and depression can result along with more aches and pains since serotonin is our natural pain reliever. A lack of estrogen can result in anxiety, panic attacks and an increase in OCD tendencies. So sometimes obsessions with body image are exasperated, the more body fat and estrogen are lowered, the more the desire for them to be even lower so it becomes a viscious cycle . Similar to anorexia, body image and goals become distorted and not naturally attainable. In this state any body fat can be viewed as repugnant when in fact a certain amount of female fat layers are necessary and beautiful. Perception just gets thrown off.

Estrogen is important for our sexuality, our sociability, the health and PH of the vagina and is crucial for healthy lubrication in that area. I could go on and on but just one more... skin. It hydrates, increases collagen and allows a better balance with testosterone so that hormone cannot dominate and cause problems like acne. Kay...enough with the estrogen preaching.

You already know exercising too little can be harmful to the body. Exercising too much can be just as harmful. According to Dr Uzzi Reiss in his great book, 'The Natural Superwoman', over exercising leads to an increase in the formation of free radicals and inflammation which leads to premature aging. I see some people abuse and punish their body by overeating junk, allowing excess weight and not bothering to exercise. Then sometimes these same people do a 360, lose the weight but then go on to punish themselves by going to extremes through pushing too hard. They are still punishing themselves, just in a different way.

I think your goals to be fit and healthy are admirable. I would urge you though to be kind to yourself in the process. Respect your body and what is was designed for. You are female so if you have breasts, that's wonderful. Your babies will be nurtured and soothed by them. Your husband will love them and hopefully you can learn to love them too. Love what you have and tend to it with kindness. One day you hope to be a parent. I'm sure you will try not to overindulge your children and enable them to be lazy and spoiled. On the other side, I'm sure you will include moderate discipline with love. You won't want your children to think they are never good enough and push and punish them in cruel and unusual ways. It's just as important not to do that to yourself.

I hope you can learn to look in the mirror and love and accept what you have achieved. There will always be flaws. The man you want to settle down with and have children with will be unlikely to notice or dwell on your flaws, neither should you. It's obvious from your photos that you are an attractive young woman. Purging and whipping yourself to get shredded (which actually means dropping to unhealthy amounts of body fat) can do much harm to your future life. I'm not saying you shouldn't be slim. That's great, but nurture yourself with a balanced amount of self discipline. If you thrive on goal setting, make goals for your body that won't threaten to disrupt your incredible reproductive design or hormonal make up.

I encourage you to have a life long respect for your body. Even after child rearing it will be important to protect your hormones and keep the flight or fight hormone , cortisol from dominating your life. I am 40 now. I had five children in my twenties and thirties. Each decade brings us different challenges. It probably won't be a great idea to drop your body fat down to near single digits even after having children. I guess I could look in the mirror and want more tone in my arms, harder abs..whatever. But I think obsessing over such things robs joy from life. I have learned to be slim and healthy through studying nutrition and applying that to real ife but learning to be okay with less than perfection is the greatest challenge for us all."

----------


## FireGuy

Sorry Slimmer but whoever wrote that sounds like someone wanting to justify their own mediocrity and personal failures. She derives joy from certain things and will never understand why someone else derives joy from pushing themselves and exceeding what most people fail at. To each their own and I respect her views but in my opinion she has just learned to settle.* "I could look in the mirror and want more tone arms, harder abs whatever. But I think obsessing over such things robs joy from life"* I would argue wanting those things and putting in the work to get them adds a great deal of joy to life.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Sorry Slimmer but whoever wrote that sounds like someone wanting to justify their own mediocrity and personal failures. She derives joy from certain things and will never understand why someone else derives joy from pushing themselves and exceeding what most people fail at. To each their own and I respect her views but in my opinion she has just learned to settle.* "I could look in the mirror and want more tone arms, harder abs whatever. But I think obsessing over such things robs joy from life"* I would argue wanting those things and putting in the work to get them adds a great deal of joy to life.


Well the member who wrote this is far from mediocre. As a matter of fact she is one of the smartest members here and is well respected in the community and has the best interest at heart.

----------


## FireGuy

Slimmer, first and foremost I meant no offense with my statement. Whomever wrote that is obviously intelligent and I am sure she has everyones best interest at heart. My point is people with that mentallity will never understand what makes people like me and many others tick. I get immense satisfaction from pushing myself beyond what most people can do. I thoroughly enjoy every second of self depravation I put my body through in order to achieve my goals. On the flip side of things I will never understand how anyone gets pleasure in life just "accepting" their shortcomings or not having intense burning passion to fulfill as much of their potential as possible. I have come to realize I will never understand them and they will never understand me. It's when one side takes issue with the other side that I have a problem. Everyone has different goals in life and they should be respected. Not every woman dreams of motherhood and raising babies. I know several women who go through life below 15% bodyfat year round. Many have kids and dont have any of the issues warned of by the Author. I am not discounting them but they are a bit overstated in my opinion.

----------


## Times Roman

I think Slimmer may have posted PPC's quote to show that attaining a 3% BF for a woman is risky, and not something that is sustainable except for a brief period during a show

----------


## FireGuy

She said she wanted to drop 3% not get to 3%.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Slimmer, first and foremost I meant no offense with my statement. Whomever wrote that is obviously intelligent and I am sure she has everyones best interest at heart. My point is people with that mentallity will never understand what makes people like me and many others tick. I get immense satisfaction from pushing myself beyond what most people can do. I thoroughly enjoy every second of self depravation I put my body through in order to achieve my goals. On the flip side of things I will never understand how anyone gets pleasure in life just "accepting" their shortcomings or not having intense burning passion to fulfill as much of their potential as possible. I have come to realize I will never understand them and they will never understand me. It's when one side takes issue with the other side that I have a problem. Everyone has different goals in life and they should be respected. Not every woman dreams of motherhood and raising babies. I know several women who go through life below 15% bodyfat year round. Many have kids and dont have any of the issues warned of by the Author. I am not discounting them but they are a bit overstated in my opinion.


Fireguy I understand your passion for BB and taking your body to a level of perfection. I also think it is important for the female members to understand the repercussions of taking their body to a level which could be risky for reproduction; just as the younger males receive advice daily erring on the side of caution particularly when it comes to cycling and the repercussions of their test levels down the road.

We have no idea if the OP is aware of the repercussions of desiring to achieve such a low BF. She may in fact not ever want to have children. She might however want to have children. We don't know. So if there is a chance this could in fact be the case, I felt it was my responsibility to share the info PPC provided from her heart to the OP. It is now up to the OP to make her choice as to what is important in her life.

It could be regarded as a gift. It could be dismissed. The OP can now decide for herself.

----------


## Big Balta

I don't think you need to drop, I think you have a perfect body already.

----------


## Schmidty

> Thank you for the reply JackSteel! I've just started this low carb stuff late last week- and I feel like my IQ has gone down a few notches, I am so tired, and it's just not working for me. I'm going to have to throw some carbs in. Plain oatmeal in the morning, and maybe some quinoa before a workout. Maybe even an orange or banana after training with my protein. Im also a student right now- so I cant afford to be brain dead because of no carbs. Also- all this cardio is new to me too- I havent done cardio like this in maybe years. Its all been lifting.
> 
> Thant said- I did a spinning class today. It was harder than the last ones I did this week. Energy seems to be low. I'm upping the carbs as of tomorrow and hopefully that will help. I took some more before pics to post.


You are in for quite a ride! 3-4weeks out for my show i started feeling like a zombie, 2 weeks out i was so absent minded i was losing and forgetting things non stop and the last week i felt like i was in my own prison. I have had a few gfs on a few different cycles before. If you are still feeling a stim effect from your var you might want to check your source. Var is faked a lot. I remember a few years ago when i big name UGL was faking var with methyl1test. Im sure you would know by now if it was anything stronger but as a female you really need to be careful and act quick if you see any side effects.

----------


## LILhotE

> Today was my first workout with the var. I dont know if its my diet or if its the drug- but i am so tired and I feel kind of out of it. I have upped my cardio the past few weeks in an attempt to cut fat, and started on spinning classes this week. My feet and hands have been cramping all day today. Is that a typical side effect?
> 
> Construction workers woke me up way to early this morning. I was feeling under the weather, so I skipped the cardio today and focused on back and triceps. Nothing note worthy at this point except im just feeling off.
> 
> Any I want to pack more muscle on my butt. I want to reduce fat while putting on muscle.


I know this is a little old, but I'm glad to hear you experienced camping too! The first couple days I started in var, I couldn't do squats because of cramping. I've never experienced cramps before.

----------


## Big Balta

> I know this is a little old, but I'm glad to hear you experienced camping too! The first couple days I started in var, I couldn't do squats because of cramping. I've never experienced cramps before.


Everyone should experience camping, it's great fun!

----------


## utryit

nice

----------


## Rhodium

dam you looked good before you started anything, cant imagine what your gonna look like when your done lol.

----------

